# Is my bunnies breed Teddy Bear ?



## jpizarro (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi, I wanted to know if my bunnies breed is Teddy Bear, and if it’s not can someone tell me what are they ?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 7, 2021)

Teddy Bear is not a breed of rabbit. They are probably mixed breeds. How much do they weigh? They look like an Angora/Lop mix.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 8, 2021)

Breed: Angora / Lop Mix
Color: Blue Eyed White (BEW)


----------



## JBun (Jan 8, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Teddy Bear is not a breed of rabbit. They are probably mixed breeds. How much do they weigh? They look like an Angora/Lop mix.



It actually is the name of a breed from Germany, though teddy bear isn't the precise name of the breed. The breed names are Teddy Widder and Teddy Dwerg/Zwerg. The Teddy Widder are with floppy ears. Basically they are rabbits with angora type coats that don't continue to grow and need shearing like angoras do. From all appearances, the rabbits in the photo could be considered Teddy Widder rabbits who's ears haven't flopped completely yet.









Teddywidder Rabbit


A rare and cute rabbit The Teddywidder is an extremely rare breed of rabbits. It is incredibly difficult to find these rare rabbits worldwide. It seems to be a relatively uncommon breed even in Germany, but you can find a map of European breeders and friends on this site. These are dwarf rabbits...




european-teddywidder.jimdofree.com













Teddykaninchen – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 8, 2021)

JBun said:


> It actually is the name of a breed from Germany, though teddy bear isn't the precise name of the breed. The breed names are Teddy Widder and Teddy Dwerg/Zwerg. The Teddy Widder are with floppy ears. Basically they are rabbits with angora type coats that don't continue to grow and need shearing like angoras do. From all appearances, the rabbits in the photo could be considered Teddy Widder rabbits who's ears haven't flopped completely yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, I totally just learned something new! That is SO interesting. In America, Angora's are probably the closest thing you could find to that.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 8, 2021)

JBun said:


> It actually is the name of a breed from Germany, though teddy bear isn't the precise name of the breed. The breed names are Teddy Widder and Teddy Dwerg/Zwerg. The Teddy Widder are with floppy ears. Basically they are rabbits with angora type coats that don't continue to grow and need shearing like angoras do. From all appearances, the rabbits in the photo could be considered Teddy Widder rabbits who's ears haven't flopped completely yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool! I had no idea! I'm going to look into that breed. It would be a good option for people who like Angoras' but don't have time for shearing (like me!).


----------

